# BatchDPG 1.60 Unofficial



## JPH (May 15, 2008)

*BatchDPG 1.60 Unofficial*
Convert Files to DPG
​
GBAtemp member i_Am_Ghost has updated DPG converter, BatchDPG.
See the changelog below for more information.



			
				v1.60 Changelog said:
			
		

> BatchDPG 1.60
> Added Calculator function when process AviSynth Script.(ex: [calc0]10,-,10[/calc0] returns 0)






Download .EXE file from Developer's Blog



Project Homepage



GBAtemp Discussion Thread


----------



## jono_ (May 15, 2008)

is there a mac DPG convertor that is good??


----------



## portezbie (May 15, 2008)

I'd love to know that too, I just helped my bro pick out a flash cart and hes a mac user.


----------



## Chotaz (May 15, 2008)

I'd rather see some homebrew that plays aVi files in the DS, meanwhile, this is great ^^


----------



## portezbie (May 15, 2008)

I don't really know anything about ds coding or homebrew, is it even theoretically possible to watch avi's on the ds?


----------



## wilddenim (May 15, 2008)

I have been fighting with my v1.0 BatchDPG for days and decided to gave up. Then you post this... You are trying to kick me while I'm down... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




But hey great release


----------



## Chotaz (May 15, 2008)

wilddenim said:
			
		

> I have been fighting with my v1.0 BatchDPG for days and decided to gave up. Then you post this... You are trying to kick me while I'm down...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Just use the default setting, un-install any codecs and isntall CCCP, the instal avysinth, and ur done to converting some stuff


----------



## Narin (May 15, 2008)

ChotaZ said:
			
		

> I'd rather see some homebrew that plays aVi files in the DS, meanwhile, this is great ^^


Won't happen anytime soon, the hardware in the DS isn't that powerful, hence why it can only play certain formats. The DS only has 4 megs of internal RAM and the ARM7 and ARM9 processors in the DS aren't capable of handling such formats without it playing them at 1-2 FPS.


----------



## imgod22222 (May 15, 2008)

iirc the DPG format pulls out all hardware-acceleration the DS has. Though Caiman's video codec is THE BEST, but its only commercial.


----------



## JPH (May 16, 2008)

OK, I'm closing this topic.
Please comment and ask questions on the BatchDPG Unofficial GBAtemp discussion thread.




GBAtemp Discussion Thread


----------

